# Done



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so im done with nissans and this site. i try to get help but no one can tell me anything so im just done so my truck is for sale cause im done with it


----------



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

:wtf: Couldn't open pic, so not able to see cat, (damage) hey some of us did try and help, pics and all! As one question was asked is that a new ecu or 2nd hand/ recon? Why was the ecu replaced in the first place?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

my cat blew up so i got to spend more money on the damn thing cause for a new Cal approved cat is 500 and i still have 400 in other parts and cause my ECU was bad like i said before im just done with the POS


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, have you tried Car-Parst.com, you may beable to find a used one with low kms.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats were i got my ECU but i need a cat


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*These are the most solid trucks!!!*



nissan4x4.27 said:


> thats were i got my ECU but i need a cat



Try the cat too, it'll be ALOT cheaper than a new one. AND BTW, these trucks are considered the BEST small tuff trucks...thats why you don't see em for sale very often...AND if you're gonna give up and sell, PM me a price and if its reasonable, I'll come down to CALI and pick it up...it's a good reason to meet Shaumaster and see a bit of the inland.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i cant use a used cat i need a new one and that place doesnt have them and it might be 1600


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok...Ima do some research, and get back to you...I need to know HOW STRICK CA emmissions is tho!...HOWS THIS FOR SOME HELP!!!??? LOL


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh ya, what year agin... and its a v-6 rite?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

there strict


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

its a 97 2.4 4x4 5 speed


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Heres a link to check out...keep me posted!
Nissan Pickup Catalytic Converter - 96 97 98 99 2.4L 4 Cylinder SE XE Pick Up - Nissan Eastern Catalytic Converter


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

they wont work out here


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*No kidding???!!!*



nissan4x4.27 said:


> they wont work out here


 See if you can get ahold of Shuamaster.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like you got some snoody smog shop if they are looking at everything that closely. I'd get a catco cat (if they are 49 state legal) and go to a different shop. It should be closer to 150-200 than 1600, thats just insane.

Ill gladly help you but I dont know much about emissions.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Thanks!!!*



schmauster said:


> Sounds like you got some snoody smog shop if they are looking at everything that closely. I'd get a catco cat (if they are 49 state legal) and go to a different shop. It should be closer to 150-200 than 1600, thats just insane.
> 
> Ill gladly help you but I dont know much about emissions.


 Thanks Brian!!! Yaou got my PM I hope!


----------



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like you're on the right track now, as geo says this trucks are as tuff as nails. If you can afford to save her, save her. Fortunately in South Africa we don't have strict emission controls so our fix CUT IT OUT. Good luck further.Sure schmauster/geobmx4life can assist from here.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i went through every place that sells cats and they cant get me a OBD2 cal appoved for under 500 bucks so she is going sorry guys if u wanna buy her she is for sale


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

It is illegal to sell a used CAT in CA. Only ones that pass a very rigorous certification (aka expensive) are for sale in CA. You can always try eBay but the CATs are stamped with production dates and and other info so the inspectors will know if it's been replaced or not if he checks it. Mine looked last inspection.

It may be time to let it go. I spent nearly $1000 last year fixing mine that's worth way less than that. It took over 6 months but I finally fixed it. If I had know it would cost that much, it would have been gone on day1.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

every shop around here has to look at everything i cant get a way with it


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

So...ummm...what would you be asking for it?


----------



## soreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

You may try this other forum. it seems to get a little more traffic and I have had slightly better responses in some cases:

Hardbody Problems and Solutions


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i got 1900 into it with parts and back fee's a guy offered me 2000 for it and someone 1600 so i want some what of my money back


----------



## 95HB4x4 (Jun 9, 2008)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> i went through every place that sells cats and they cant get me a OBD2 cal appoved for under 500 bucks so she is going sorry guys if u wanna buy her she is for sale


Have you tried Rock Auto? They have a Bosal California legal cat for $223.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

no i really dont want to but anymore money into it so im just going to sell it


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

so far no one on that site can help me either


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya no one on there can help me out so my truck is for sell know so give me offers please


----------

